# Memories of Working in a Haunted House 1980



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Since the section heading says “Post anything about Halloween that doesn’t have its own forum -- memories, costumes, favorite candies -- anything!” I thought I’d share a memory that came to mind recently from the innards of my skull.

I watched a tape recently of the 1980 MLB NLCS. The Houston Astros were wearing their orange uniforms. The orange color isn’t what reminded me of this topic. Except I remember watching one of the early games of the series. It was either a Friday after school 10/10/80 or that Saturday. I was in the 8th grade. Our 8th grade class was selected for volunteer work in a Jaycees Haunted House. I got to go through the house to report back to the class about what was required and who could work which room. It was an old two-story house on a busy street near a Magic Shop and a Dairy Queen. It looked like a haunted house. The loose theme inside was a Western theme. I remember wearing chaps on top of my jeans and a plaid shirt. I don’t remember any make-up. I also don’t recall suffocating or sweating underneath latex.

I do remember it was very fun. We arrived each Friday and Saturday evening in October. One of those evenings was when I left the aforementioned hotly contested Fall Classic on TV behind for another Fall Classic - a Haunted House. We waited on the porch for the Jaycee’s to unlock the door. The lights would be on. We were told which room to work. I worked the first room. It had a fake dinner table. I was the main course. I was to lay down. Then jump up. Just as people would say “Is that real?” What was real was a silver fork prop. I jammed it into a wooden 2x4 railing. The escort of the groups told me to watch the fork. I was getting overzealous. Don’t want to injure the guests.

There was a hangman’s noose prop at the bottom of the stairs down the hall that I never got to work. They put a big guy in a rig. They said it was a skydiving harness. It made a very loud sound under a red light when it was released. It gave the impression he was being hung by the neck. Pretty cool. I worked the rooms at the top of the stairs. One was meant to be a demented doctor’s office. The lights were pretty bright in that room. It was hard to scare anyone. Would’ve helped if they provided us with noise makers. Or a demented doctor’s costume. Oh well. It was free. The next room was supposed to be a jail cell. The bars were rubber hoses painted black. The person inside could break out and scare the passers-by. The next room was dark. It was a bedroom. I slouched in a chair with my arm dangling. My thumb on a fog machine control. They let us work that. Guess it was before they invented timers. Once again a tour guide warned me. This time it was Lay off the fog. Two popular local late night TV hosts were touring at that time. One guy in a Vampire cape. They couldn’t see where they were going.

The next room was brighter and just a room. I think it was to get the pupils messed up. It led to a pitch black plywood maze. Then down a flight of stairs. I was afraid I’d get lost. So I never ventured into the maze. Downstairs was some sort of kitchen display. I never did find out what the big finish of the tour was. Or if there was one.

The main hallway had sound system controls. I didn’t touch that.

In a subconscious way I think that’s why I put up a yard haunt display. To capture that same feel from all those years ago. To play with fog. To be overzealous about it. And not have anyone say I shouldn’t do it : )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What a wonderful story! Thanks for sharing Fright Zone. It kinda gave me a chance to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great memories FZ..
you sound like the kid in a candy store, where the mom is always smacking the kids hand.LOL
At least you had fun.!!!


----------

